
Crytek sues Star Citizen developer, alleging copyright infringement - smacktoward
http://massivelyop.com/2017/12/13/crytek-sues-star-citizen-developer-cloud-imperium-alleging-copyright-infringement/
======
bovermyer
I wonder if this will have a substantial impact on Star Citizen's release or
not. For a non-product, it generates an enormous amount of profit.

